# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Kim Demiş Türkler Amerikayı

## atoybil

Kim Demiş Türkler Amerikayı Sevmiyor Diye? .............Mehmet KARAGüL

IMF ve Dünya Bankası'nın, direktifleriyle bütün Dünyada sermayenin dolaşımının önündeki her türlü engelin kaldırılması, özellikle az gelişmiş ülke ekonomileri açısından yeni bir risk potansiyeli doğurmuştur. Söz konusu liberal politikalar neticesinde, 1994'te Türkiye, 1995'te Meksika, 1997'de Güneydoğu Asya, 1998'de Rusya, 1999'da Brezilya, 2001'de yeniden Türkiye ve son olarak 2002'de Arjantin çok ağır krizlerle karşılaşmışlardır.
Bu krizler için çözüm teklifi yine aynı çevrelerden gelmiş ve ilgili ülkelerin merkez bankalarındaki döviz rezervlerini artırmaları önerilmiştir. Dolayısıyla son yıllarda Türkiye'nin de içinde bulunduğu gelişmekte olan ülkeler, döviz rezervlerini arttırarak GSYİH'larının yüzde 25'ine kadar çıkarmışlardır. Türkiye'de şu an itibariyle yüzde 19 olan bu oran, gelişmiş ülkeler de ise yüzde 5 civarındadır.

Döviz rezervleri ne işe yarayacak? Sermaynin dolaşımının serbestleşmesi ile ortaya çıkabilecek krizleri önlemek için kullanılacakmış! Peki, geçen haftalarda yaşanan krizde Merkez Bankası sahip olduğu 60 milyar dolarlık rezervini kullandı mı? Hayır. Kullanması gerekir miydi? Hayııırrr. üünkü o takdirde, çıkıp gitmek isteyen yabancıya düşük kurdan ucuz döviz satmış olurdu. Görüldüğü üzere, dış bağlantılı mali krizlerde Merkez Bankası rezervlerinin kullanılabilirliği ve etkinliği oldukça düşüktür.
Sermayenin serbest dolaşımıyla, gelişmekte olan ülkelerdedeki yüksek fazilerden nemalanan uluslararsı sermayenin gelmesi kadar, gitmesi de bu ülkerede iktisadi krizlere neden olmaktadır. Türkiye'deki 60 milyar dolarlık sıcak para, kuru baskılamış. Böylece suni değerlanan YTL, son yıllarda ithalatımızın hızla artmasına, ihracatımızın da yavaşlamasına neden olmuş, bu da işsizliği ve cari açığı arttırmıştır. Böylelikle artan dırş borç, dış bağımlığı daha da pekiştirmiştir. Gelirken ki ekonomik dengeleri sarstığı yetmiyor gibi giderken de bıçak sırtı olan piyasaları alt üst etmektedir.

Türkiye, giderek artan 170 milyar dolarlık dış borcuna ciddi miktarlarda faiz öderken, Merkez Bankası sahip olduğu 60 milyar doları çok daha düşük faizle değerlendirebildiği için ciddi kayba uğramaktadır. Bu konuda yapılan çalışmalarda gelişmekte olan ülkelerin tuttukları rezevlerden dolayı ortlama GSYİH'larının yüzde 1'i oranında zarar ettikleri ortaya konmuştur. Bu denli azımsanamayacak bir rakamın ilgili ülkelerdeki sosyal alanlara harcanması varken, uluslararası sermayeye aktarılması, üzerinde düşünülmesi gereken bir konu değil midir?
Merkez Bankası'ndaki 60 milyar doların bir kısmı işçi dövizlerinden oluşmaktadır. Ancak geri kalanının dahi öncelikle kısa vadeli dış borç ödemelerinde kullanılması halinde, Türkiye yüksek borçluluktan dolayı riskli ülkler grubundan çıkabilecek, böylece hem daha düşük maliyetle borçlanabilecek, hem de riski azalttığı için Merkez Banaksı'nda yüksek rezeve ihtiyaç kalmıyacaktır. 
Ancak ABD, ülkesi dışındaki dolar miktarınca, para basma maliyetine ithalat yapmaktığından, bu dolarların ABD'ye geri dönmesini doğal olarak istemeyecektir. Dolayısıyla sadece Merkez Bankası'ndaki 60 milyar dolar değil, diğer kurum ve kuruluşlar ve ceplarimizdeki dolar miktarınca sevmediğimiz! ABD yönetimine bedava kredi vermekteyiz. Kim demiş Türkler Amerikayı sevmiyor diye, ya bir de sevselerdiğ

----------

